# fs type udf not supported by kernel

## frontline

Hello,

First post!

Just instaled Gentoo 1.4 (had 1.2 before) running Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r6

have udf support built into the kernel

>root linux$ grep -ri "udf" /usr/src/linux/.config

>CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

I have an ide cd/dvd not a writer, just plain old cd/dvd player.

I can play dvd's using mplayer, as well as listen to music.  However a cd-rw with data on it is currently not readable. 

Interstingly, with gentoo 1.2 this worked so there is nothing wrong with the cd.  I have since formatted the drive and started fresh.

now when I" mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom" I get the error mentioned in the subject.

my /etc/fstab:

/dev/hda1                        /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime       

/dev/hda3                        /                  reiserfs        noatime            

/dev/hda2                       none            swap            sw               

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom  iso9660         noauto,ro,user,unhide 

looked through the forums, but I notice most seem to be for dvd issues which I do not have.

any help is appreciated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

frontline,

Have fun with Gentoo.

Your /etc/fstab says 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro,user,unhide
> 
> 

 

You need to add udf to the list of permitted filesystems

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660,udf noauto,ro,user,unhide

```

This will make the kernel try iso9660 first, then udf.

It should work if you say 

```

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom -t udf

```

too.

By the way, you should be able to use /dev/cdrom in place of /dev/cdroms/cdrom0. There should be a symlink for that in dev.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

```

```

----------

## frontline

Thank you for the suggestion  NeddySeagoon. :)

However, after changing my /etc/fstab file I still receive the error:

root frontline$ mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom -t udf

mount: fs type udf not supported by kernel

It is wierd, almost like even though I compiled it in, it is not really there.

I did notice that in my /etc/filesystems file there is no mention of udf.  

Sorry if I am missing any pertinent information that might aid in trouble-shooting this issue, but I would be happy to provide it, just let me know what you guys need.

Thank you.

----------

## MacMasta

Did you forget to mount /boot when you last rebuilt the kernel?

~Mac~

----------

## frontline

well it turns out that when I built the kernel I did not do:

make bzImage

nor did I mount /boot

I did not know that I needed to do this.  I thought a:

make dep clean

would be enough.  Sure enough when I mounted /boot, put the new bzImage into boot, and rebooted it works!

case closed. thank you for your help.

----------

## MacMasta

This is more of a post for reference than for the person who originally asked the question:

When building a kernel:

```

mount /boot

```

makes your /boot partition available so that your new kernel does not just get written off into the ether.

```

make dep

```

does (as I understand it) dependency checking; does one of the features you selected need a feature you forgot to select?

```

make bzImage modules modules_install

```

makes the kernel itself, makes the modules, and installs the modules.

Then copy the kernel to the correct location in /boot and reboot the machine - then your new kernel works.

~Mac~

----------

